# retorneado / hierrillos



## maralpaz

Herramientas de retorneado (hierrillos)] Herramientas de retorneado} para alfarería
 
Alguien podría decirme como digo "retorneado" y "hierrillo" en inglés?
gracias!

o donde puedo encontrar todo este vocabulario!


----------



## maralpaz

Herramientas de retorneado (hierrillos)

Encontré que herramientas de retorneado es "turning tools". Pero no puedo encontrar una traducción para hierrillos.
Podrían ayudarme? Gracias!


----------



## maralpaz

El retorneado es un proceso para dar mayor definición a la forma de la obra. (in pottery)
 
por favor, ayuda, no encuentro esta palabra!


----------



## frida-nc

Hola Maralpaz:
Si yo he entendido, se tornea primero, luego se retornea, ¿es eso?  En inglés, the pot is "thrown," then "modelled," "sculpted," and "trimmed"  utilizando "sculpting tools," "cutting tools," "cleanup tools," de muchas formas; entonces "turned' si se necesita para igualar la forma.  Las herramientas son distintas para las varias clases de cerámica.  No he visto ningún glosario tan amplio que incluya todo, pero hay varios disponibles en internet.  Suerte.


----------



## maralpaz

FRIDA, gracias!! Has sido muy amable!
pero que palabra uso para retorneado y hierrillos??? helppppp!
gracias!


----------



## frida-nc

Maralpaz: Mi suposición, a base de la descripción tuya:

retorneado = turning
hierrillos = (small) potter's tools

Saludos.


----------



## maralpaz

Y que les parece potter's small iron sticks?


----------



## frida-nc

He hablado con una alfarera (mi hija)
Dice que "potter's tools" suena bien, no usaría "small iron sticks."
También nota que BE (British English) utiliza "turning" mientras AE (American English) prefiere "trimming" para retorneado. 

Saludos otra vez, y suerte.


----------



## maralpaz

O sea que tornear y retornear es lo mismo? 
y hierrillos es potter's tools?
gracias!


----------



## frida-nc

Le dejo a mi hija explicarlo en español (estudió alfarería en Buenos Aires)

Tornear ("throwing" en inglés) se refiere a lo que todo el mundo se imagina cuando piensa en la alfarería: arcilla, manos sucias, agua, y la forma nacida de un poco de tierra.
El retorneado (trimming) viene despues de dejar secar la forma torneada un par de dias hasta llegar al llamado "estado de cuero" ("leather-hard" en ingles). Es un proceso en el cual la forma se centra de nuevo en el torno y se arregla un poco con las herramientas que mencionaste, como por ejemplo para cortar pies en los platos hondos y junquillos en las tazas, y parecidos detalles.  Por lo general, se debería conseguir la forma deseada, tanto como sea posible, en el torneado. Se usa el retorneado para hacer algunas cosas las que son imposibles de hacer durante el proceso del torneado, mas que nada para arreglar la base de la pieza.

Espero que esto te sirva mejor.


----------



## maralpaz

gracias!!!!!!
entonces
tornear: throwing
retornear: trimming.
Decile a tu hija que es una genia!!!

Los demás están de acuerdo con estas traducciones? Help!

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## VaneF

For future reference:

Confirmo "trimming" para "retorneado". Acá hay un link útil para la terminología de alfarería.
Trimming a Pot on The Pottery Wheel Step-by-step Lesson

Saludos!


----------

